# Reset Low Battery Remote Key Alert..?



## MLS1965 (Apr 2, 2017)

How do I reset the low battery warning for my remote key..? I’ve Googled and YouTube searched and seen a hundred hits on how to change the battery, but not one on how to reset the warning.

2015 Chevy Cruze LTZ


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd imagine that the use of the fob once you've replaced the battery would fix that. That is, once the car gets a message from the fob and it's no longer sending "low battery" the message goes away.


----------



## MLS1965 (Apr 2, 2017)

I thought that too, but when I replaced the battery the warning still comes up.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Some "Chineseum" batteries don't have much power. Any chance it could be seeing a spare fob?


----------



## MLS1965 (Apr 2, 2017)

Nope, no spare fob. I can put the battery on a tester at work, so maybe the Duracell was bad from stock.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I think the OP has the push button start. With some of the Nissans I maintain there is a slot in the dash somewhere to place the key Fob should the battery be dead and the car needs to be started. 

Occasionally the key FOB needs to be placed in this slot to check in, when the battery gets low. 

Original poster, can you confirm if this is a pushbutton start? 

If it is, check the manual as to the location to put the key fob to start the car with a dead fob and try that.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Isn't there a slot in the goofy shaped change pocket for just this reason? Under the mat in the opening?


----------



## MLS1965 (Apr 2, 2017)

Yes on the push start. Not a bad idea to try it that way. I did see that when you do it that way, the cars computer ‘talks’ to the key fob.


----------

